# 2003 Ducato - strange battery lead



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Whilst rummaging around in the van, I came across this connector at the rear of the drivers seat, where my leisure battery is fitted. The cabling is quite a decent size, but the cable vanishes into the floor and was disconnected when I found it. I didn't have a tester, so don't know if it was live or not. I am looking to fit a second leisure battery, so wondered if this was a possibility.










Can anyone tell me what it is for? MH is a Swift Kontiki


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Could be for the heated seats option ( if fitted )


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah yes,would explain size of cable. I think I'll have a longer look under the passengers seat for space, this will keep wiring down to a minimum.

Which raises another question - if I wire the batteries in parallel, will I need to run a charger supply to the second battery?

Also thinking of a b2b - do I just connect across the vehicle battery and run leads to the leisure batteries? I presume I need cabling to take at least 50A?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No you don't need a second charger and no you can't just connect the engine battery to the leisure battery. You need to buy a B2B, not sure where but someone will be along shortly to tell you where.

It's a relay that puts extra charge into the leisure battery but doesn't take any charge from the engine battery.

Joe


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

IanA said:


> Whilst rummaging around in the van, I came across this connector at the rear of the drivers seat, where my leisure battery is fitted. The cabling is quite a decent size, but the cable vanishes into the floor and was disconnected when I found it. I didn't have a tester, so don't know if it was live or not. I am looking to fit a second leisure battery, so wondered if this was a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

I've only just come across this thread so apologies for a late answer! I have exactly the same setup under the drivers seat in our Kontiki. I was getting all sorts of suggestions on here when I asked the same question some time ago. In the end I rang the previous owner (who bought the m/home from new). He told me it was for the original leisure battery that fitted in that wooden tray that's situated under the drivers seat. He also told me that to get at the battery for checking/replacement etc meant that the drivers seat (captains chair) had to be removed, including the swivel base bit  8O . This was the reason that he had a bigger (110 amp) battery installed under the offside bench seat in its own battery box. It will also make it easier for me to fit a second leisure battery next to it in the near future  .

Hope that helps??

Regards

Chris


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Chris, 
I must confess I was wondering how to get to the battery for checking - when I bought the MH in December the dealer said it might need replacing. We've run it without EHU for three nights so it can't be too bad, but we were careful, no TV, LED lights etc. I'm planning on another battery, and under the o/s seat seems a good space, we don't use it for much at the moment.
Thanks for the information.
Ian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

To connect your leisure battery to the van battery, you will require a Battery Master. I think Outdoor Bits sell them. I have one and it really works well.
As for the seat on top of the battery, I have two 85's under the drivers seat. Removaly is quite quick and easy but my seat is dam**d heavy.
Alan


----------

